# [SOLVED] &quot;Internet Explorer has stopped responding&quot;



## Yellowlemondrop (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello,

I keep getting a little pop up in the middle of the screen when I'm on some websites that internet explorer has stopped working, searching for solutions to the problem. Then it redirects me to a page saying internet explorer has closed this webpage to help protect your computer, a malfunctioning or malicious add-on has caused internet explorer to close this webpage.

Here are the technical details from control panel's reliability monitor:
Problem Event Name: BEX
Application Name: iexplore.exe
Application Version: 8.0.7601.17514
Application Timestamp: 4ce79912
Fault Module Name: StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Offset: 0c00000c
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Data: 00000008
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks


----------



## Yellowlemondrop (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

Forgot to add this, its IE8.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

IE>Tools>Manage Add-ons>All Add-ons. Either select what you think is the culprit and disable or do the same with a group at a time and if the problem is solved, come back and determine which one in the group was the problem.


----------



## Yellowlemondrop (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

I tried that and it seems to be an issue with Shockwave flash object. Each time its enabled it gives me the error. This only occurs with one website (www.viki.com). The trouble is I can't use this website unless I have this add-on enabled.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

In your Control Panel, open Flash Player and Update.


----------



## Yellowlemondrop (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

I have the latest flash player installed.


----------



## Yellowlemondrop (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

I also uninstalled and reinstalled flash player to see if that helped, but nada.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

Besides the flash player is the plug in up to date? It was changed this week. What happens with this test? Adobe Flash Player Test Page - ChemgaPedia


----------



## Yellowlemondrop (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

I have the newest versions of flash for both the player and plugin. When I went onto chemgapedia.de I was able to run the flash test and flash-video without any problems.
When I tried to test java, I kept getting the error "Internet Explorer has stopped responding", so I installed the new version of java. When I verify it from the java website I get the "congratulations, you have the recommended java installed (version 7 update 7)", but when I try to test it with chemgapedia.de, I get the error message again.

I don't have any older versions of java on my computer, I had already uninstalled them but when I checked reliability history I have two warning stating java hadn't uninstalled properly, error 1603. Could this be the cause?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

If you're familiar with the Windows application event log, let's see what it says. We might have to got to our Security forum to completely purge leftover Java stuff if as you say, only the latest version shows in Programs&Features.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

Have a read through these MS troubleshooting steps Error: Windows Explorer has stopped working but first, from Start type *services.msc* > click on Services then scroll down to and double click on Windows Installer to change to Automatic > reinstall Java Oracle Java Runtime Environment 7u7 Downloads then run that test page again to see if you still get the IE error message.

*EDIT..*When you update Java without first uninstalling the older version, Java just reconfigures it and you will only see the new version listed in Progs and Features, that's why I never bother uninstalling first, mainly because I once had problems with installing the newer version after doing that.


----------



## Yellowlemondrop (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: "Internet Explorer has stopped responding"*

It seems as if the issue has resolved itself! I no longer am receiving the "internet explorer has stopped responding" message. Thankyou for all your help!


----------

